# Advice needed: riding over a bunch of small bumps



## Swizzcapz (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

Whenever I rider a bunch of small continuous bumps, I usually end up getting airborne after the first 2-3 bumps. 

Besides reducing speed, does anyone have tips on how I can ride these without getting airborne?

There were some small side ramps on hills last year but there were numerous bumps before the approach. If I slow down on the bumps, I won't be able to get off the ramp nice! 

Thanks!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Swizzcapz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Whenever I rider a bunch of small continuous bumps, I usually end up getting airborne after the first 2-3 bumps.
> 
> ...


Two techniques... unweight the board and pre-ollie.

Un-weighting the board means relaxing your legs so when you hit the bump you legs bend really easily and soak up they bump like a pair of shock absorbers. This only works up to a certain sized bump. Actually you can even "pull" your knees up to suck up the board in anticipation of the bump.

Pre-ollie means you ollie (i.e. jump) just as you reach the bump and kind of go hop over it (your board maybe actually still be touching the snow). This works better... but you need to know how to ollie properly.

Watch the riders at 0:30 and 0:40 (esp. guy in green) and see how they get real low, and then swing their weight up just before the bump and then look like they are pulling the board up to them as they go over the bump?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As someone who finally got this last season, I think I can speak to this. In my case, the biggest problem I had was that I was keeping my legs too straight. Because of that, I didn't "feel" the bump quickly enough and I'd end up launching off the first bump, knuckling on the second, and it was all downhill from there (and not in a good way).

Bend your knees more and relax and visualize your upper body keeping a level line while the board goes up and down over the terrain. It takes a bit of practice (not a lot-- really) but once you're able to suck up on the hills and push down on the valleys you'll find that your riding in general will be much improved.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Like the others said, think jello legs. You want to bend your knees and absorb the bumps a much as possible. A great way to practice this is to find a mogul field and try to traverse across it over all the moguls. Start off going completely sideways across the trail and as you get better angle more down the hill and try it with a little more speed.


----------



## Swizzcapz (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a bunch guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> riding time is required to master the technique.


Yep, so you're just going to have to snowboard more often. Sorry. I know it's hard. But sacrifices must be made!!!!


----------

